# Pedal Up - Ich komm nicht höher



## Raymond12 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich komme seit Wochen einfach nicht mehr höher. Was muss ich verändern? Tipps höchst willkommen.


----------



## Sespri (9. Februar 2020)

Ich wäre froh, könnte ich das noch (ja, auch Radfahren kann man verlernen). Muss das wieder in den Griff bekommen. Erinnert mich an die Szenerie bei uns am See. Mein damals bevorzugtes Trainingsgelände am frühen Morgen.

Zur Sache: Meine rein intuitive und höchst subjektive Meinung - für mich sieht es so aus, als würde das (zu frühe?) abwinkeln der Beine, Energie aus dem Sprung nehmen. Mache ich auf dem Pumptrack oder auf der DH-Strecke wenn ich nicht will, dass das Bike den Bodenkontakt verliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512788 (9. Februar 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich komme seit Wochen einfach nicht mehr höher. Was muss ich verändern? Tipps höchst willkommen.



hmm, also das Treten sieht richtig aus. Bremsen auch.

Was ich nicht sehe in der Slow-Motion ist, wie (ob?) das HR hoch schnippst. Ausserdem siehts aus als würdest Du hochspringen und das Rad nachziehen. Das muss anders herum sein, jedenfalls gefühlt. Es muss sich anfühlen als ob das Rad unter Dir durchrutscht und nach vorn+oben schnippst.

Versuch mal an einem Bordstein die Sache "nach hinten" zu überziehen: das VR 1m - 1.5m vor der Kante hochbringen und das Rad mehr als senkrecht zu bekommen, sprich: das HR fliegt voran und erreicht die Senkrechte des Bordsteins vor dem VR.

An höheren Kanten muss es genau so schnippsen, nur nach oben statt nach vorn.

... muss wohl nicht weiter ausführen, dass es leicht ist hierbei ordentlich auf den Rücken zu krachen ...


----------



## Deleted 512788 (9. Februar 2020)

... sehe gerade an mir selbst die Sache mit _VR vor HR_ ist optisch übertrieben. Gibt Leute die schaffen es tatsächlich so weit, aber das ist wirklich krass. Der Punkt ist dennoch das Prinzip: das HR muss nach vorn bzw. oben "schnippsen".

Bedeutet die Hinterachse ist beim Anfahren irgendwo hinter dem Körperschwerpunkt und muss inkl. dem ganzen Hinterrad unter dem Körper durchflutschen. Dann wird der Vorwärtsschwung nach oben gelenkt.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (9. Februar 2020)

Oor0ho6N schrieb:


> Dann wird der Vorwärtsschwung nach oben gelenkt.


... oder halt auf "Weite". Merke gerade ich habe das gelernt, indem ich mit der Pedal-UP Technik über Gaps gesprungen bin. Sobald das HR durchschnippst sind mit kurzem Anlauf 1 .. 2 Fahrradlängen Distanz drin.


----------



## ecols (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo Raymond, 

Ein paar Dinge sind mir gleich aufgefallen. Du musst auf jeden Fall weiter nach unten mit dem Hintern um Schwung zu holen und dich dann zusätzlich am Lenker hochdrücken. Die Pedalbewegung sieht super aus, auch wenn der Pedalkick am Ende fast ganz fehlt. 

Dein "Zug am Lenker" geht über die gewinkelten Arme. Das raubt dir viel Schwung. 


Hintern weiter nach unten
pedalkick bewusst machen (zusammen mit dem Abdrücken, du solltest dich am "aufstellmoment" abdrücken)
Arme bleiben Lang und du drückst dich aktiv am Lenker ab bevor das Rad den Boden verlässt.
erst dann ziehst du das Rad unter dir durch.


----------



## Raymond12 (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo Ecols, das klingt superplausibel. Jetzt kommt das umsetzen, es ist immer sauschwierig sich innerhalb eines komplexen Bewegungsablaufes auf die Veränderung einer Sache zu konzentrieren und dabei nicht den Rest komplett zu versemmeln.

Aber es klingt ganz so, dass das Rad dann auch hochschnippt wie dein Vorredner das Gefühl genannt hat.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (27. Februar 2020)

Hi!Kleider Tip am Rande,mach deinen Lenker etwas tiefer,bzw.mehr nach vorne und streck deine Arme am Ende voll durch


----------



## Raymond12 (20. Mai 2020)

5 cm höher! Ich leite früher ein und kann damit mehr Kraft in den Kick geben. Zusätzlich bin ich noch einen Tick weiter hinten und strecke mich ein bisschen weiter durch:






Merke aber selber, dass ich nach der VR heben Phase mit dem Oberkörper noch weiter hinten sein muss um die Arme durchzustrecken. Aber mir gelingt es noch nicht, meinem Körper das auch zu vermitteln.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (20. Mai 2020)

etwas flüssiger und Du kommst diverse cm höher. mit "schneller" kommen weitere dazu, dabei werden die Arme automatisch lang.

... bis da wo Angst ist das VR über die Kante zu bekommen. So gehts mir jedenfalls.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2020)

Du musst viel weiter nach hinten beim Absprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

